# TDU 2 Keine CD



## eRaTitan (15. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab mir Test Drive Unlimited 2 als Retail online gekauft, nun ich hab keine CD, sprich nur noch den Key, gibt es eine Möglichkeit TDU 2 "kostenlos" runterzuladen?
Und ist das in diesem fall legal?

Gruß


----------



## norse (15. Oktober 2014)

mal bei steam probiert den key zu aktivieren? Die bieten TDU an und da kannst es dann runterladen.


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Oktober 2014)

Schon probiert funktioniert nicht.


----------



## -Ultima- (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du eingeloggt bist kannst du das Spiel eig. über testdriveunlimited2.com herunterladen.

Ich kann mich auf testdriveunlimited2.com nicht einloggen und das Forum ist, seit dem es damals nur noch Beschwerden gab und mehr als die Hälfte der Entwickler entlassen wurde, offline.

Oh, die unzähligen Probleme von damals existieren Heute immer noch 
Server Status | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website
Probleme mit dem Spiel - OpenWorldRacing-Forum


----------



## Crush182 (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mir das Spiel auch mal für n paar € geholt (auf dvd).
Als ich es das letzte mal spielen wollte, konnte ich mich garnicht mehr einloggen und war dadurch gezwungen auf
den offline-Modus um zu stellen (ich glaub das war ne ganz schöne Fummelei -.- )

Bei einigen Leuten scheint das Spiel über Steam zu funktionieren.
Bei anderen nicht 
(Ich gehöre leider auch zu denen, wo es nicht funtzt :/)

Wirklich helfen kann ich dir daher leider nicht...

Aber ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage: Wäre es in so einem Fall erlaubt, sich das Spiel "woanders" zu "besorgen"?
Denn den Key hat man ja gekauft^^


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Oktober 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Wenn du eingeloggt bist kannst du das Spiel eig. über testdriveunlimited2.com herunterladen.
> 
> Ich kann mich auf testdriveunlimited2.com nicht einloggen und das Forum ist, seit dem es damals nur noch Beschwerden gab und mehr als die Hälfte der Entwickler entlassen wurde, offline.
> 
> ...



Wo kann man sich es da Runterladen? 

Dort wo ich das Spiel gekauft habe meinen sie geben kein Geld zurück, dürfen die das? Hab mir den Key vor ca. 2 Tagen gekauft.

Bin gerade genervt, wenn es da keine möglichkeit gibt zieh ich mir das...


----------



## -Ultima- (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich konnte mich jetzt einloggen.

Nach dem der Key aktiviert wurde solltest du dir das Spiel dort laden können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir damals auch einen Key gekauft und für den Download des Spiels einen Link zu einem ftp der Firma bekommen.

Oder du aktivierst das Spiel in Steam und lädst es dann dort.


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Oder du aktivierst das Spiel in Steam und lädst es dann dort.



Kann er doch nicht. Hätte er sich einen Steam-Key/ ein Steam-Gift (~ 11 Euro) gekauft oder auf einen Steam Sale gewartet (5 Euro), und keinen Retail-Key gekauft (würde mich mal interessieren wie billig der war), wäre die ganze Sache einfacher gewesen. Problem mit Retail Keys kann nämlich sein, dass man an keinen legalen Download kommt. Aber bei TDU2 hat er ja scheinbar Glück, wenn er das Spiel von Atari laden kann.

Hier eine Liste von Retail-Keys die man bei Steam aktivieren kann (TDU2 ist NICHT dabei):
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=7480-WUSF-3601


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Oktober 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich jetzt einloggen.
> 
> Nach dem der Key aktiviert wurde solltest du dir das Spiel dort laden können.
> 
> ...


 
Das hat doch nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun, das ist irgend ein DLC-Bonus, aber das Spiel kann man sich dort nicht Herunterladen...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (15. Oktober 2014)

Hier stand mist:


----------



## Shona (15. Oktober 2014)

Es ist vollkommen egal wo du das Spiel runterlädst da es eh nicht mehr funktioniert bzw. die Non-Steam Version funktioniert nicht mehr. Man kann sich damit nicht mehr im Spiel einloggen und wenn dann nur noch Offline spielen.
Um das zu testen einfach hier Home | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website versuchen sich einzuloggen mit den Login Daten und wenn das nicht geht brauchst du so oder so nicht weiter suchen.

Falls es dir aber entgangen ist, Atari ist letztes Jahr Insolvenz gegangen und bis dato hat keiner die IP TDU gekauft. Die Server sind ansich auch nur noch sproadisch online und wie oben erwähnt funktioniert der Login nur nch bei Usern die, die Steam Version haben. Wieso das so ist weiss niemand da wie gesagt ansich alles offline ist bzw. das Studio das TDU/TDU2 entwickelt hat gibt es nicht mehr.

Das ganze hatten wir hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...piele/309699-tdu-2-account-nicht-mehr-da.html schon durchgekaut.


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Oktober 2014)

Also hab ich für etwas Geld bezahlt, wo ich nicht verwenden kann? Hab ich ein Recht auf mein Geld?


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Also hab ich für etwas Geld bezahlt, wo ich nicht verwenden kann? Hab ich ein Recht auf mein Geld?



Wo hast du dir den Key überhaupt gekauft? Wenn von dem Laden der Geschäftssitz in Singapur ist, oder wo diese billig Key-Stores beheimatet sind, dann wirst du dein Geld nicht wieder sehen.

Kauf doch in Zukunft im normalen Retail-Handel, auf Steam (evtl. während einem Sale), Origin, GoG oder wenn dir das alles zu teuer ist, wenigsten bei einem seriösen Key-Store wie etwa Greenmangaming etc.


----------



## eRaTitan (15. Oktober 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Wo hast du dir den Key überhaupt gekauft? Wenn von dem Laden der Geschäftssitz in Singapur ist, oder wo diese billig Key-Stores beheimatet sind, dann wirst du dein Geld nicht wieder sehen.
> 
> Kauf doch in Zukunft im normalen Retail-Handel, auf Steam (evtl. während einem Sale), Origin, GoG oder wenn dir das alles zu teuer ist, wenigsten bei einem seriösen Key-Store wie etwa Greenmangaming etc.


 
Bei Gk4me / GK4.me Dein Gamekeystore - Gk4.me

Der Support meinte eine Rückgabe wäre ausgeschlossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann ich da echt nichts machen?


----------



## Galford (15. Oktober 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Bei Gk4me / GK4.me Dein Gamekeystore - Gk4.me
> 
> Der Support meinte eine Rückgabe wäre ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...



Noch nie gehört, aber das muss bei mir nicht viel heißen. Aber in den AGB steht diese Adresse.

1712 Pioneer Ave Ste 100
Cheyenne, WY 82001 USA
Was willst du bei 10,99 machen? Das ist für so ein altes Spiel nicht mal ein guter Preis. Bei Okaysoft.de (nur als Beispiel) gibt es die reguläre Retail-Version für Euro 7,98 - zwar kommen da noch Versandkosten drauf, aber da bekommt man eine DVD, Verpackung und Handbuch. Bei Amazon wären es im Moment 11,88 Euro.

Edit:
Ich weiß auch keine Lösung. Du kannst die nochmals bitten, dir dein Geld zurückzugeben, aber wenn sie es nicht tun, was dann? Für die paar Euro lohnt sich doch kein Anwalt.


----------



## Shona (15. Oktober 2014)

eRaTitan schrieb:


> Bei Gk4me / GK4.me Dein Gamekeystore - Gk4.me
> 
> Der Support meinte eine Rückgabe wäre ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


schreib mal pokerclock an der kennt sich damit aus  

Soll aber nochmal einer sagen das die illegalen keyshops kulant wären und man keine Probleme damit hätte[emoji52]


----------



## eRaTitan (16. Oktober 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Noch nie gehört, aber das muss bei mir nicht viel heißen. Aber in den AGB steht diese Adresse.
> 
> 1712 Pioneer Ave Ste 100
> Cheyenne, WY 82001 USA
> ...


 
Ja mach ich mal..  

Scheiß Key shop, kauft da bloß nicht ein, das ist meine viertes Spiel von denen, und 3 davon gingen nicht sprich der Key war schon vergeben ect...


----------



## Crush182 (16. Oktober 2014)

...Da muss ich dann aber auch sagen: In dem Laden nochmal zu bestellen ist schon "mutig"  

Ich hoffe trotzdem, du bekommst das Spiel noch zum Laufen.
Auch wenn`s dann nur im Offlinemodus laufen sollte ist es nicht total schei** 

Edit: Ich habe gerade auch mal versucht mich auf der TDU2 Seite ein zu loggen um evtl. an irgendeinen DL-Link zu kommen.
Tollerweise hab ich mir hier 1000pw`s aufgeschrieben -nur nicht das -.-
Und das Zurücksetzen funktioniert auch nicht mehr^^


----------



## Shona (16. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: Ich habe gerade auch mal versucht mich auf der TDU2 Seite ein zu loggen um evtl. an irgendeinen DL-Link zu kommen.
> Tollerweise hab ich mir hier 1000pw`s aufgeschrieben -nur nicht das -.-
> Und das Zurücksetzen funktioniert auch nicht mehr^^



Das zurücksetzen funktioniert aber nur wenn dein Login geht  
Man muss das  aber über die Atari HP machen und nicht über die TDU2


----------



## eRaTitan (17. Oktober 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> ...Da muss ich dann aber auch sagen: In dem Laden nochmal zu bestellen ist schon "mutig"
> 
> Ich hoffe trotzdem, du bekommst das Spiel noch zum Laufen.
> Auch wenn`s dann nur im Offlinemodus laufen sollte ist es nicht total schei**
> ...


 
Ja jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient. Aber das war nun endgültig der letzte Kauf dort!

Das die Server nicht mehr gehen wusste ich. Auch das man nicht mehr online spielen kann. Wär mir auch egal gewesen.

Ich hoffe nur das ich irgendwie zum Download komme und das Spiel überhaupt zocken kann.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Oktober 2014)

Downloaden könnte man es schon  ich meine eine ISO downloaden ist ja nicht Illegal oder?


----------



## Shona (17. Oktober 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Downloaden könnte man es schon  ich meine eine ISO downloaden ist ja nicht Illegal oder?


Solange man keinen keks nutzt und einen original key hat ansich nicht. Man kann ja auch ein backup machen für den notfall und das wäre dan  auch eine iso wenn man es von einer retail macht.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Oktober 2014)

Kann man bei Steam nicht mal den Support anschreiben? Ob die den Key "Tauschen" gegen eine Steamversion.


----------



## Shona (17. Oktober 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Kann man bei Steam nicht mal den Support anschreiben? Ob die den Key "Tauschen" gegen eine Steamversion.


 Kann man aber wieso sollten sie das machen?

- Er kauft den Key bei einem nicht authorisierten Reseller
- Für Spiele die nicht von Valve sind gibt es eigentlich keinen Support sondern nur einen Verweis zu dem eigentlichen Publisher
- Tauschen geht nur wenn man z. B. Cut gegen Uncut tauschen will


----------

